# Uber Fired Me



## Rjparrish

i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


----------



## tcaud

You know it seems like it should be possible to network with people you know and arrange your own rideshare. If you get commercial insurance ($1k per annum) then you should be covered.


----------



## MarcG

If you don’t feel comfortable with 2-3 people in your car, then why would you even try rideshare?


----------



## Tbc007

Congratulations on your well earned freedom!

The irony of being fired for ride sharing on a ride sharing service.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Your really can't do that with uber... they give you one chance but after that they will terminate you. You will be better off thou, not sure what market your in, but if its Florida i'm guessing?, If it's florida the rates are god aweful so... you weren't making crap anyway...

I would look into these other fine corporations that pay much better in Florida after you factor in expenses..

Walmart
711
Publix
Winn dixie
Pappa johns

The good news... you were already at rock bottom, so any job you get from here is an improvement.


----------



## Phoenix123

Plus you are supposed to fit up to 4 in your car, your wife is kinda taking up one of the spots..


----------



## TheNerdling

No way dude get an attorney fight this I have no right to do that to you at your car your private contractor not an employee they can't tell you how to run that business


----------



## tohunt4me

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Thats Right.
Most riders DONT like another person in the vehicle.

So Uber invented POOL



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your really can't do that with uber... they give you one chance but after that they will terminate you. You will be better off thou, not sure what market your in, but if its Florida i'm guessing?, If it's florida the rates are god aweful so... you weren't making crap anyway...
> 
> I would look into these other fine corporations that pay much better in Florida after you factor in expenses..
> 
> Walmart
> 711
> Publix
> Winn dixie
> Pappa johns
> 
> The good news... you were already at rock bottom, so any job you get from here is an improvement.


Winn Dixie pays UNION RATES.


----------



## Joshua J

I report people like you who have people ride. It takes up a spot which means at capacity, someone isn't wearing a seatbelt.. not to mention potential insurance mess with an accident. Uber isn't going to cover non drivers and non passengers. Think! Also, if you're afraid don't do uber. There's already too many drivers as is


----------



## June132017

That's crazy they fired you especially if you're picking up at a bad area at night. I would like to see the Uber CEO Dara pick up in the hood at night.


----------



## tristen2themoon

I mean it clearly says in the rules that you can’t, I don’t get where the confusion is.


----------



## Pax Collector

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Why would you think it'd be ok to have company in your vehicle to begin with? Not only it's against Uber's policy, it's also against the law in most states to have someone else in your vehicle besides passengers when working for hire.


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Rjparrish said:


> . so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy


My impulse is to pick on you mercilessly. I don't know what insults me more; your abject cowardice or veiled racism. But you are so irredeemably pathetic I can't muster the will to chastise you. Or perhaps I'm just afraid you'll sic your wife on me if I do...


----------



## Jennifer Weng

My friend wanted to ride with me, I read the rules and it was clear I couldn’t. I’m not sure why you felt above rules or fear of passengers because they don’t speak your language or why you felt your wife should be your protector, but it is clear you need a different gig. It’s safe to say your wife can’t come with you to work anywhere though. FYI


----------



## FMLUber

You can try UberEats. I have seen a few drivers with company while completing deliveries.


----------



## jesse3398

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Your really can't do that with uber... they give you one chance but after that they will terminate you. You will be better off thou, not sure what market your in, but if its Florida i'm guessing?, If it's florida the rates are god aweful so... you weren't making crap anyway...
> 
> I would look into these other fine corporations that pay much better in Florida after you factor in expenses..
> 
> Walmart
> 711
> Publix
> Winn dixie
> Pappa johns
> 
> The good news... you were already at rock bottom, so any job you get from here is an improvement.


Ridesharing in South Florida pays really well $1K a week $53K a year. We have drivers making $1300 weekly. None of the aforementioned pays even close and I'm referring to management.


----------



## wk1102

tohunt4me said:


> Winn Dixie pays UNION RATES.


Not in FL. Plus they are closing most of their stores.


----------



## merryon2nd

*blinks, rereads, blinks again* Seriously... I mean, everyone of us has a small part of the TOS we don't cooperate with (with me it's trade dress) BUT... This! This is a HUGE breach of contract anyway you look at it. How could you possibly be surprised that you were deactivated?
Besides, if you're so fearful you need a bodyguard to uber drive, this probably wasn't going to be a lucrative honeypot of money for you anyway. They did you a favor honestly.


----------



## Hono driver

Apparently rules don’t apply to the OP.


----------



## IERide

TheNerdling said:


> No way dude get an attorney fight this I have no right to do that to you at your car your private contractor not an employee they can't tell you how to run that business


Any attorney that can read would read the contract that he signed, which in part said "you agree to be fired if you break the rules and rule #1 is never drive with anyone else other than paid passengers" ...

Contractor means you sign a contract to agree to do a job in a particular way (rules).. if you dont do it the way agreed, the other party has the right to terminate the contract, as you agreed.


----------



## Juggalo9er

Sue them immediately!
How dare they make YOU follow the rules of the platform!


----------



## Freshout75

tcaud said:


> You know it seems like it should be possible to network with people you know and arrange your own rideshare. If you get commercial insurance ($1k per annum) then you should be covered.


1k per year??? Where do you live? Montana? You must also drive a scrappy 2006 Toyota



jesse3398 said:


> Ridesharing in South Florida pays really well $1K a week $53K a year. We have drivers making $1300 weekly. None of the aforementioned pays even close and I'm referring to management.


53k. That really sucks.


----------



## June132017

Too bad that driver in Chicago didn't have his wife with him. Then maybe he would have survived the machete attack, or maybe it wouldn't have even started.


----------



## merryon2nd

More than likely both husband and wife would have been killed instead. 'Safety in numbers' doesn't work in the face of insanity. Once someone insane decides they're going to do something, almost nothing, not even a second person being present, can stop them or change their minds.
With this in mind, this person was only putting a second person at risk. Thusly, he was being selfish by putting his SO in danger so that he felt safer in what he deemed as a dangerous job.


----------



## Drivincrazy

I hardly ever stick up for Uber. But in this case, it is clear. No extra pax unless it is a pool ride which is an entirely situation. Be prepared to protect yourself from attacks and don't start the ride if you sense danger...cancel and move on.


----------



## Iamfoodgod

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Did you also loose your Uber eats partnership? Just curious.


----------



## BigMike78

Your wife rode with you because you didnt feel safe or she wont leave you alone and follows you to work  that can run ordering an uber and two people turn up


----------



## Rat

tcaud said:


> You know it seems like it should be possible to network with people you know and arrange your own rideshare. If you get commercial insurance ($1k per annum) then you should be covered.


Commercial insurers is $3-8k per annum


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle

TheNerdling said:


> No way dude get an attorney fight this I have no right to do that to you at your car your private contractor not an employee they can't tell you how to run that business


Lol. Read the contracf dude. Hed losd the battle before he even begins it. When you sign on to use ubers app... You agree not to have anyone in the car with you when picking up riders.

It as to do more with american privacy laws than with safety concerns. He agrees when he became a driver NOT to have anyone in the car but the rider.

He admits to having his wife ride with him during pickups. Meaning.. He violated the contract and they let him go.

Hes a moron. He already said he dosnt feel safe driveing pax without his wife in the car. Meaning.. Hes a ***** and is not cut out for taxi cab life.



kc ub'ing! said:


> My impulse is to pick on you mercilessly. I don't know what insults me more; your abject cowardice or veiled racism. But you are so irredeemably pathetic I can't muster the will to chastise you. Or perhaps I'm just afraid you'll sic your wife on me if I do...


Best commit... EVER! 
You literally took the words right out of my mouth dude.


----------



## Skorpio

I laughed at..
She helps me naviguate..


----------



## Julescase

TheNerdling said:


> No way dude get an attorney fight this I have no right to do that to you at your car your private contractor not an employee they can't tell you how to run that business


Nope Uber's rules to use their app say your car must have 4 available seats for passengers.

And it also states you can't have another person with you during rides I believe.


----------



## Juggalo9er

I carry "ted" with my everywhere!
He's my invisible friend that keeps my car a safe place and the racist comments to a minimum.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive




----------



## JMlyftuber

Just say she's your service animal!


----------



## Rakos

I think there is an Uberbot...

That gets on UP.net...

And post these screwy scenarios...

To train us on what NOT to do...8>O

Most are common sense...

And even a monkey can learn...

Mass Uber mind control at it's best...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Kodyhead

It's because of people like this, that they think we need a new app lol.

How can they ever take real complaints from drivers seriously lol


----------



## jlevan

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Well your first mistake was telling them she was your wife. If you get your gig back, next time don't tell the pax a thing, or if they ask, she is just another pax, going to wherever.


----------



## JMlyftuber

jlevan said:


> Well your first mistake was telling them she was your wife. If you get your gig back, next time don't tell the pax a thing, or if they ask, she is just another pax, going to wherever.


When it's not poo? Doesn't change the terms of service, and what happens when they have a party of four?


----------



## Kodyhead

jlevan said:


> Well your first mistake was telling them she was your wife. If you get your gig back, next time don't tell the pax a thing, or if they ask, she is just another pax, going to wherever.


Or perhaps personal protection when driving ride share is your wife, maybe uber or lyft isn't for you lol

Can I conceal carry women? It would make human trafficking so much easier


----------



## jlevan

JMlyftuber said:


> When it's not poo? Doesn't change the terms of service, and what happens when they have a party of four?


You already have another passenger & cant take them, they have to call another ride.


----------



## JMlyftuber

jlevan said:


> You already have another passenger & cant take them, they have to call another ride.


Will Uber send an x request when you have a poop passenger or visa versa? I'm not sure but i doubt it. I'm pretty sure x passengers are promised to be the only party on a ride.


----------



## ninja warrior

This sheeit doesn't pay enough for one person, but to think that two people are willing to invest their time for such a fruitless venture must surely be seen as an indictment of our school system. JMO HMO SMH


----------



## 42o driver

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


U deserse to be deactivated lol
Ur a man but need ur wife to watch ur bk...
If i was in danger i wouldnt want my wife that i dont have to be there


----------



## KD_LA

Another new account created on 4/13, with a single posting on 4/13, and no activity since 4/15. Suspicious?


----------



## Tom Harding

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Deliver pizzas and stuff. You can have your wife as your co-pilot then


----------



## Mike'sFamilyOpiumDen&Gril

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Your wife doubles as your body gaurd?


----------



## Drivincrazy

Hmmm, I understand service animal companionship extends to all under ADA. Bring your 300 pound gorilla. If Uber terminates you, sue them under ADA law. All people are protected under ADA, right?


----------



## KD_LA

KD_LA said:


> Another new account created on 4/13, with a single posting on 4/13, and no activity since 4/15. Suspicious?


92 days after the original poster started this thread, it's still an account with one single posting...


----------



## Rakos

KD_LA said:


> 92 days after the original poster started this thread, it's still an account with one single posting...


Good point...

Prolly Uber troll...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Tom Harding

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Let Uber know Wife is the name of your service comfort animal that you need to ride with you


----------



## 58756

I get the ones that sit directly behind me and never know if that person will slash or stab a knife into me through the backseat, but it is the nature of this job. Sadly it is the nature. It happened before where that wal-mart mentally ill 17 year old white girl slashed a guy Uber driver to death with sword from back seat.


----------



## Yulli Yung

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


 Are you really that stupid or uninformed as to why Uber and Lyft do not allow a unpaid passengers?


----------



## 58756

Yulli Yung said:


> Are you really that stupid or uninformed as to why Uber and Lyft do not allow a unpaid passengers?


Don't surprised, lots of people have done this in the past and got deactivated. There was one lady at the Airport that always pulled into pax pickup rideshare zone with a guy sitting up in the front seat. I told her they will deactivate her and she told me "That is my brother here to watch me". I am like WTF? people applying to this gig just don't get it sometimes. The whole reason Uber approved the driver is because of past background and driving record check. Does Uber know the background record of that stranger in front seat that is protecting the driver? no? lol


----------



## 58756

rakos This is for you, this is relevant


----------



## jfinks

Phoenix123 said:


> Plus you are supposed to fit up to 4 in your car, your wife is kinda taking up one of the spots..


Maybe 2 spots


----------



## Blahgard

Uber is terrible at following rules, so I don't rightly understand how they can fire you without being hypocrites, which they are.



jfinks said:


> Maybe 2 spots


They're not employers who can set policies, are they?


----------



## Jufkii

1 extra family member along for the ride isn't much. One pax told me of a previous driver who had 3 of her kids along for the ride. That left room for one Uber pax only. The driver even made a fast food stop during the ride for herself and kids without even asking the pax if it was ok.


----------



## Blahgard

Jufkii said:


> 1 extra family member along for the ride isn't much. One pax told me of a previous driver who had 3 of her kids along for the ride. That left room for one Uber pax only. The driver even made a fast food stop during the ride for herself and kids without even asking the pax if it was ok.


You get what you pay for.


----------



## phillipzx3

tcaud said:


> You know it seems like it should be possible to network with people you know and arrange your own rideshare. If you get commercial insurance ($1k per annum) then you should be covered.


That's what known to most people as a TAXI service.  1k a year for decent commercial coverage? I wish I lived in your dream world.


----------



## Woohaa

And wth is your wife gonna do anyway?


----------



## DJWolford

Rjparrish said:


> i was fired from uber driver because i had my wife ride with me to help me navagate and watch over my back.as you never know who or what you are driving around,
> there excuse was that most riders did not like the idea of having another person in the vehicle says they are uneasy or dont feel safe with another rider. so my answer was that i did not fell safe having strange people in my car most of the time there are atleast 2-3 passengers and lot did not speak english and the really made me feall ubeasy and not safe. my wife was there to just help out and watch the riders. but they still fired me and i dont think that was right as it was my own car and i should have the right to who rides in my car.
> i woulnt go back to driving for uber anyways as they do not pay enough to make car payments ,gas , and your time


Why do you think it's acceptable to have your wife with you, that's FKing weird man

Uber didn't fire you 
You got yourself fired


----------



## merryon2nd

Not to mention getting your man-card taken away. ^_^ LMFAO


----------



## Bbonez

I drive late nights also, I keep my young kids in the car for company. When I get to a pickup location I drop my kids off there and pretend like it was a stacked ping. It's okay because I give them a bunch of cash incase they need something. I've never had a complaint from a PAX so it must be okay.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain

The only thing dumber than one person driving strangers around for minimum wage pay, is TWO people doing the same. Go get jobs, both of you...


----------



## woodywho

Bbonez said:


> I drive late nights also, I keep my young kids in the car for company. When I get to a pickup location I drop my kids off there and pretend like it was a stacked ping. It's okay because I give them a bunch of cash incase they need something. I've never had a complaint from a PAX so it must be okay.


I wanted to LUV this response..thanks for the good laugh


----------

